# POLL -- December Photography Challenge



## Culhwch (Dec 28, 2011)

Voting on the December Photography Challenge is now open. The usual rules apply:

*Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge

Please do not vote for yourself

You may cast only one vote

The poll will end at 11:59 pm on the 31st of December 2011 (GMT)

The winner will decide the challenge theme for January 2012!

Good Luck Everyone!!!*​
Please remember to keep any general discussion in the discussion thread. Any posts in this thread will be moved there.


----------



## Culhwch (Jan 1, 2012)

The poll is closed, and Mouse is our winner!


----------

